# US-Mex Dual Citizenship-How Do I Cancel my FM3?



## lizinmexico (Jun 28, 2012)

Haven't found a prior post on this topic, so...My mother was Mexican, so I have recently gotten my dual citizenship (Mexican nationality papers). I entered Mexico on a Temp Res Visa, which is still in effect. Now I have 2 CURPs (1 as a foreigner under my married name; 1 as a Mex citizen under my maiden name since Mexico only recognizes surname at birth).

I need to: "deactivate" my Temp Res Visa and foreigner-CURP.

Anyone have experience doing this? Do I go to the INM office? What type of INM application do I fill out: "Cambiar condicion de estancia" or "notificar cambios" or other?
Would appreciate advice from someone who's done this - thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I have not done it, but you can go to INM and cancel your residence visa, which I suppose you should have done, or maybe it was done automatically, at the consulate where you got your Mexican passport. Anyway, INM should be able to handle it for you, as could SRE.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Sre is the dpt that had our FM2 cancelled when were were naturalized


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

INM wants you to let them know when you change your address, employment, marital status, and NATIONALITY.


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

like Citlali, when I got my citizenship, SRE cancelled my Permanent Resident card. Don't know where you got your carta de naturalizacion but surprised they didn't cancel your temporary residence card there.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


joaquinx said:



INM wants you to let them know when you change your address, employment, marital status, and NATIONALITY.

Click to expand...

_Once you are naturalized and become a Mexican citizen, you have, at that point in time, no more obligations whatsoever to INM. SRE makes tthat quite clear at that time. They will take away any residency documents you hold issued by INM. and inform INM that you are no longer under their jurisdiction. You are not obligeted to do anything.

Now, if you are a U.S. citizen living out of that country and a recipient of U.S. social security benefits,, the SSA will send you a questionaire annually asking if you have chnged nationalities.. Sincé, at that point you remain a U.S. citizen deapite also being a Mexican citizen, the answer to that inquirí is "no".


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Now, if you are a U.S. citizen living out of that country and a recipient of U.S. social security benefits,, the SSA will send you a questionaire annually asking if you have chnged nationalities.. Sincé, at that point you remain a U.S. citizen deapite also being a Mexican citizen, the answer to that inquirí is "no".


And changed your address with SSA to the foreign country. If you report an US address, you won't get the letter.


----------

